# Need for Speed SHIFT



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Take the F out of shift and you would better describe the game.

The handling of the cars is terrible.

How on earth a front wheel drive Focus ST can have so much oversteer and swing the backend out so much is outstanding.

One of the worst driving games I have played and ends the once brilliant NFS series.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

No wonder there is no free demo on the playstaion store.


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

how does it compare to the last one?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Stallion said:


> how does it compare to the last one?


Although Pro Street was annoying with the commentator it was a lot better than SHIfT IMO.

Doesn't feel like a finished game at all.


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I am glad I did not pre-order this ... still happy with my dirt 2

Any game that is any good should have a free demo before its out. 

Rich


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

richard_h said:


> Well I am glad I did not pre-order this ... still happy with my dirt 2
> 
> Any game that is any good should have a free demo before its out.
> 
> Rich


I think they knew full well what they were doing when they didn't release a demo.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds more like you have an issue with the handling of your car in the game - which lets face it is hardly well renowned for its super FWD handling skills is it? And you need to remember they need to have the better cars with the better handling be significantly better without the mediocre ones falling off the track at every corner - wouldn't make it much of a fun game then would it?

Been playing it and finding it to be great fun personally


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It is the same with all cars M3, Focus ST or the GT40. Oversteer or no steer.

The handling of the Focus in game is nothing like it in real life and all the cars drive around like RWD cars.


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Exactly why im going to wait for forza 3 lol


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

The review in the Sun today was labelling it as excellent.

Although I have beem watching clips on youtube and it looks utter crap!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Is this meant to be a SIM then?

I had a quick go yesterday and thought it was a bit of a laugh... If its meant to be a SIM then I agree its not as realistic as it could be... In which case if you want a SIM you should be playing something like Race Pro. 

Need to try it on line... 

John


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I haven't tried the new NFS i think the first one was the best imo, i think some of these game developers do well with the first release of a game, get abit stupid and completly change the game, if it was good in the first place why change it?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

jamest said:


> It is the same with all cars M3, Focus ST or the GT40. Oversteer or no steer.
> 
> The handling of the Focus in game is nothing like it in real life and all the cars drive around like RWD cars.


Since when have the cars in this series had 'life like' handling? Its an arcade racer is it not? Ive got the new one but havnt played it yet but know from the last one its as far from real as you could get.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> Since when have the cars in this series had 'life like' handling? Its an arcade racer is it not? Ive got the new one but havnt played it yet but know from the last one its as far from real as you could get.


If the game had come across as being an arcade then it would be more understandable, but it really does come across as though it is trying to be a sim.

The arcade feel of the older games has gone and it seems like it is trying to be Forza/GT5.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

jamest said:


> If the game had come across as being an arcade then it would be more understandable, but it really does come across as though it is trying to be a sim.
> 
> The arcade feel of the older games has gone and it seems like it is trying to be Forza/GT5.


They should stick to what they know i reckon. I might be eating humble pie soon though considering i havnt played it yet lol. Just got Dirt 2, Batman, NHL 10 and it so its next to try.
Update: Ive just done my 1st lap and omg, its pretty dreadful! The bmw i drove in the 1st race was like driving a bus on a frozen lake! lol But hey, these games are always like this arent they? Forza FTW!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> Sounds more like you have an issue with the handling of your car in the game - which lets face it is hardly well renowned for its super FWD handling skills is it? And you need to remember they need to have the better cars with the better handling be significantly better without the mediocre ones falling off the track at every corner - wouldn't make it much of a fun game then would it?
> 
> Been playing it and finding it to be great fun personally


Have to agree - mine arrived Friday and had a good old bash on it over the weekend - think it's really good, and pretty hard so is challenging :thumb:

The Veyron invitational event is HARD! :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Is this meant to be a SIM then?
> 
> I had a quick go yesterday and thought it was a bit of a laugh... If its meant to be a SIM then I agree its not as realistic as it could be... In which case if you want a SIM you should be playing something like Race Pro.
> 
> ...


Did you get it on PS3 or 360 John?

If PS3, we need to get online :thumb:

That's open to anyone on here too - but i don't have it on the 360.


----------



## Andy325 (Aug 14, 2008)

This game is a total stinker! the aforementioned bmw 135i at 50 mph on a sweeping bend feels about as stable as a fat woman on 6 inch platforms walking on a wet tiled floor. seriously..arcade style or not it is dire in terms of gameplay and as you progress and add power it just becomes even worse.even in a straight line the cars want to just spin off.

i love the drift mode. they just take the regular shonky game physics and make them even sloppier so the car drives so skittish it should come with a clown holding a comedy horn at the wheel. also what the hell is going on with the gear changes and button layout?? triggers to accelerate and brake and bumper buttons to change up and down gears. you need fingers like a hillbilly mutant! when you change down a few cogs it goes into neutral between each change and takes ages by which time your cack handed grip,jerky change and mr magoo handling puts you into a wall.

its only good points are the cars do sound quite good and the interior view is nice. oh and there is an escort cosworth but im so so glad i rented it and didnt shell out 40 quid or i would be using it as a coaster for my beer glass. this ranks up there with driving emotion type S as one of the worst handling driving games!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow that is surprising because all the others, apart from undercover) were really good. 
Is it really that bad because i was thinking if getting it?:thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Ricey7 said:


> Wow that is surprising because all the others, apart from undercover) were really good.
> Is it really that bad because i was thinking if getting it?:thumb:


I would advise you to play the demo but it appears there isn't a demo, which I think says it all.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Ive just bought the game so im about to see if its any good.

EDIT:
So far Ive played it for about an hour...
The game is trying to be a SIM IMHO of course, with shift your on tracks, no 'street racing' like undercover or 'events' like pro street.
You dont seem to get the feeling of speed like the others.
The in-car view seems poor, very poor.
A lot of the graphics really dont stand out, and just look a bit half arsed really, some are rather jagged. (this isnt down to tv etc (PS3, 1080p TV, HDMI cable))

The controls are picked for you based on your first lap of the game, which can be changed as and when you want. But the handling is poor, its pretty much all or nothing with them.
I found if you was having to reverse it would take about a second for it to go from neutral to reverse, which is annoying!

Apart from the above points, it is kind of fun, im going to play it again later on and see how I feel about it.
I need to see what the online gaming is like tho.
I will say the audio is very good, but getting brake squeal all the time when your using the front in camera angle, is a bit annoying, saying that ill have to see if they do it now I upgraded my cozzies brakes.
But as it stands at the moment, as soon as ive done as much with it as I can be bothered im going to be selling it.
Will report back again later to see how I feel.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good about this game from other forums...how bizarre.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Update:

Sick of the game, so went back to playing undercover.

Handling: poor
Gameplay: poor
graphics: alright
audio: actually not bad

It was just real boring to play, i tired quickly of it, and the bad handling. Its trying to be a SIM when it just doesnt work as one.

If you want a sim then wait for GT5.

Now anyone want to buy need for speed SHIfT off me for ps3?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

the game works fine on 360 if you make appropriate changes to the handling options in the main menu and don't rely upon the default options.

The RX-8 and Evo X are by far the best cars I've driven in the first two levels - some other cars can be quite difficult to control especially when all the modifications on offer are applied.

The PS3 version will not output at 1080p as the game will only run at 720p (like most PS3 games).

The 360 version will output at 720p, 1080i and 1080p.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I got this game today and while it's enjoyable, I have to ask; since when do cars wobble when driving in a straight line on a flat road? :lol:

EDIT: I've played it a bit more now and it's truly diabolical. The handling feels nothing like a real car in any possible way, the camera is waaaay too shaky all the time, the tuning system is massively flawed, the menus are confusing and the sound effects seem to be recorded too loudly as they clip all the time. The graphics are alright, but that's about it.

Anyone got any ideas what I could trade it in for?


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Lloyd71 said:


> I got this game today and while it's enjoyable, I have to ask; since when do cars wobble when driving in a straight line on a flat road? :lol:
> 
> EDIT: I've played it a bit more now and it's truly diabolical. The handling feels nothing like a real car in any possible way, the camera is waaaay too shaky all the time, the tuning system is massively flawed, the menus are confusing and the sound effects seem to be recorded too loudly as they clip all the time. The graphics are alright, but that's about it.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas what I could trade it in for?


If you have a 360 wait and trade it in for Forza. Or the new Batman game.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

jamest said:


> If you have a 360 wait and trade it in for Forza. Or the new Batman game.


I've got the LCE of Forza 3 on pre-order so I can't do that, I might get Arkham's Asylum after all, I enjoyed the demo.:thumb:

EDIT: I just tried the drifting. Oh good god, I thought it couldn't get any worse. The drifting bares 0% resemblance to real life handling.


----------



## johninspain (Sep 30, 2009)

eh you lot, i like this game, its not an arcade type game as some of the first ones, but its better that pro street, whitch was poo !! 

What else is out soon ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ajc347 said:


> the game works fine on 360 if you make appropriate changes to the handling options in the main menu and don't rely upon the default options.
> 
> The RX-8 and Evo X are by far the best cars I've driven in the first two levels - some other cars can be quite difficult to control especially when all the modifications on offer are applied.
> 
> ...


Erm lol 

Both consoles upscale to 1080p but the true 'native' resolution of games like NFS is 720P because neither console has enough ram for 1080P bar a handful of games that do run at true 1080p for both consoles.

Played the demo fo NFS earlier, liked the driver 'wobbles' when you hit something! hated everything else.

Also played GTR evo on pc this avo and the difference is night and day!


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, this looked **** in the demos so why anyone bought it is beyond me! Why buy that when soon the best of the best is out! Forza 3...Plus the month after you have COD Modern Warefare 2 and Assasins Creed


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Brazo said:


> Erm lol
> 
> Both consoles upscale to 1080p but the true 'native' resolution of games like NFS is 720P because neither console has enough ram for 1080P bar a handful of games that do run at true 1080p for both consoles.


I'm a bit confused because the PS3 version states 720p on the back of the case whereas the 360 states 720p, 1080i and 1080p on the back of the case.

Surely, these are the native resolutions that the game is written in?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ajc347 said:


> I'm a bit confused because the PS3 version states 720p on the back of the case whereas the 360 states 720p, 1080i and 1080p on the back of the case.
> 
> Surely, these are the native resolutions that the game is written in?


Both consoles and your TV can upscale to the required resolution but in terms of native resolution few games actually hit 1080P, most hit 720P and afair few Halo included are below 720P.

The consoles simply lack the video ram to run at a high resolution and a decent framerate, start increasing the resolution and framesrates suffer.


----------



## bartholomeo (Jul 13, 2008)

I read some of the comments here and I was thinking : it can't be that bad. I absolutely loved NFS1, NFS2, NFS2SE and NFS: porsche.

So i downloaded the demo ( on 360 ) and played it.... I want my 850mb download back. What an absolute waste of space, time and electricity. 

Handling : none
sound : not too bad,
graphics : if u like lots of colours and a nervous look like MTV or so, u will love this.


I cannot believe they actually release this alpha copy to the market.


----------



## jimmyflo (Oct 13, 2009)

I borught this game to fill a gap, not played a decent racing game in ages! At first thought it was a bit pants but then after reading on forzacentral I found there are some settings that make it play a lot better so I have tweaked all these settings and it is better but still not a great game, I'm trading it in next friday for FM3


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

NFS carbon was the best for ps3 xbox360. I agree shift is pants


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

I got this game a couple of weeks ago, had a few goes on it and it seems like the cars always fishtale about no matter what speed you are doing. Looked on a few game forums to see what the feedback was from it and it was mostly the same as mentioned here, it's tried to be something that it's not. I gave it a few more goes to try and refine the handling, as recommended from the forums from the geeks who were imature towards anyone saying the cars handled unrealisticly. In the end i traded it back in because cars just simply don't handle like that.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got this on pc and its quite pretty with the graphics cranked up BUT
I hate the way the camera lurches about and the handling of the cars is dog**** of epic proportions.Might even take it back!

infact ive decided to delete it and take it back.its ****!


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

Might as well add my comment to this post:-

Agree with most, Shift is poo, Im taking mine back this weekend and trade it, cars handling is totally wrong, no matter how much you change the steering settings its a game in its self to drive in a straight line!.

So i popped GT5 on just to see if it was me, and no it wasn't so much better, I hear GT6 is out for Dec this year.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

GT6? hold you horses mate we're still waiting for the full version of 5!


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

DarrenSTI said:


> So i popped GT5 on just to see if it was me, and no it wasn't so much better, I hear GT6 is out for Dec this year.


think you mean GT5 but it isn't out till march 2010 now.


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

lol opps sorry. I thought it would be called 6 cos we have 5 now? GT5 Prologue, what ever. saw a link that says 4thdec at Tesco, but also seen march 2010.

Has sold Shift now too thank god, load of poo that was, looked good game play "0"


----------

